# bucking a deerhide



## deersled (Feb 9, 2009)

I've read you can use "hydrated lime". WHAT  THE HECK IS THAT????? Where do you get it? I can't find lye at any grocery store, so I thought I'd try "hydrated lime".


----------



## schleylures (Feb 9, 2009)

Go t any local mom and pop hardware store or garden center and they should have it.


----------



## Frank Cooper (Feb 9, 2009)

Hydrated lime is also known as hot lime.  For reasons unknown to me, this type lime will burn skin if not washed off.  In gardens, hot lime is used to change Ph faster than the old dolomite lime.  I feel that it will work just be careful with prolonged skin contact.


----------



## Katera73 (Feb 9, 2009)

I checked at a Tracktor supply store and all they had was regular lime. I guess there's a diference between the two. It didn't say hydrated on it so I anit going to use it. I know you can order it from Van Dyke's . Its called Calcium Hydroxide (Hydrated Lime). Or  you can order some KOH or (pearl ash) from Braintan.com .


----------



## deersled (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah. I know you can order it. I was hoping to find some around Newnan. At least I found out what its for. It's a strong lime (hot) sometimes used to decompose roadkill quicker and reduce the smell. I've seen it used on the Forensic Files tv show. and it wasn't on roadkill


----------



## Katera73 (Feb 9, 2009)

If it decomposes quicker I bet you could put it on skulls . Maybe not have to boil them as much.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2009)

You can use hardwood ashes (homemade lye). Stir ahes into the bucket of water until an egg will float with a piece about the size of a quarter showing above the water level. That'll usually give you around the right PH level to buck a hide.


----------



## deersled (Feb 14, 2009)

found some the other day at a nursery.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 14, 2009)

*hey mann ...*



deersled said:


> found some the other day at a nursery.



which one ?


----------



## deersled (Dec 31, 2009)

redneck, found it at Andy's, on 16.


----------



## Echota Man (Jan 1, 2010)

A friend of mine, Don Barry, does natural leather tanning, and tells me that fire ashes have enough lime to do the job. He has tons of traditional lore and shares it with anyone who's interested. You should call him - 706/625-2413. Tell him Andy gave you his number.


----------



## scoggins (Jan 1, 2010)

Calcium Hyroxide can be found in the pool section of LOWES and Home Depot or any pool sypply store.


----------



## scoggins (Jan 7, 2010)

if you happen to know anyone that is in the water or wastewater industry 

it is usually used in the water industry as an additive to drinking water to manipulate the pH and to keep older pipes from becoming corroded

let me kow if you want a 50# bag got access to it

i think that alot of base ball fields and sports fields are marked with it


----------



## collardncornbread (Jan 9, 2010)

When I was a kid. I tanned some squirrl hides. 
Some with hair on. Using tannin.. From red oak leaves and bark.
Some without hair.  I used regular canning lime from my moms pantry. I didn't know if it would work or not. But it was all I had to work with. I dont know where it is now. But I kept the hides in my personal stuff all these years. I used it on the sheldf of my recurve, and anywhere else I needed leather. I think I salted and cleaned it first. But.   One thing for sure. The hair  came off slick as if you had used your wifes hair remover MABEY better. I soaked it over night.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm too cheap to buy what I can produce myself. Wood ashes from hardwood works great. The concentration you are looking for is what will float an egg with the diameter of a quarter showing above the solution. Or you can just buy Red Devil Lye - fool proof.


----------

